# ASC Exam



## SS62 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi List..

I was wondering if I could get some insight on the ASC exam.  I would like to take it before the end of the year.  I have purchased the practicum, but wonder if there is anything else I need to know for the exam.  Also, did it seem right up there with the CPC exam as far as difficulty?  Thanks for any response..Happy Monday!!


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 19, 2009)

The practicum is not enough in my opinion. It is tricky in the sense of policy and you definetly need to know how to code for an asc


----------



## anwalden (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm also scheduled to take the CASCC exam for November, and I'm wondering if there are any practice exams out there somewhere? How similar is it to the regular CPC exam? Thanks!


----------



## SS62 (Oct 19, 2009)

YEA, i am concerned about the specialities I dont code for, such as extensive ophthamology, since we only do cataracts..and nothing else.  Also, we do not do alot of GYN either.  Gimme lotsa pain and ortho and I am golden..


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 19, 2009)

It is on every specialty. It is tricky. As long as you are comfortable coding op notes you will be ok. you HAVE to know ASC coding......The practicum is easy compared to the test...


----------



## anwalden (Oct 19, 2009)

Does is test you on health information management at all? One review guide I was looking at had a whole section on where to find various pieces of information in a record.


----------



## SS62 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lgentry:

did you feel like you taking the CPC all over again... ?


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 19, 2009)

No, It was not like the CPC. It is ALL op notes. Nothing else. Just op notes on different specialties. Watch your time. I can't stress that enough....
Good Luck! It did not have HIM. Just coding scenarios.


----------



## anwalden (Oct 19, 2009)

What a relief, thank you!


----------



## SS62 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Lgentry!  all op notes are okay w/me, so I better tighten up my ophth and gyn codes.  Thanks so much for your input!!  Have a good day..


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 19, 2009)

you too good luck


----------



## SS62 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Possible typo/error*

Hi

Have any of you seen an error in the explanation of codes *37765/66*, in the CASCC practicum (*2009 CPT Coding*) on page 10?  i just wanna make sure i am correct when i read per CPT code 37766 _more than 20 incisions_
because the *powerpoint states* _more than 20 incisions use unlisted 37799_ 

shouldnt it be for _less than 10 incisons use 37799_

Am I understanding this?


----------



## ckkohler (Oct 24, 2009)

I took the ASC exam in May.  In my opinion, it made the CPC exam a cake walk.  It is entirely OP note reading.  It took all of the time required and my eyes felt buggy after finishing.  I felt there were more orthopedic situations than anything else.  I felt it was very difficult and I passed by just a few points.  The practicum was helpful - however, the rest of the training did nothing to help.


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree!!!!! It almost doesn't seem right that they are making us pay for something that is useless. And to top it off there isn't any study manual or books or anything out there but ojt. I think we need to request from the AAPC to due something about that.
Yes you are right the practicum is in error. in CPT book 2009 it states for more than 20 incisions use 37766 and the practicum is incorrect in stating to use an unlisted. Good Catch!!!!


----------



## mad_one80 (Oct 26, 2009)

i agree....i took the CASCC in june and felt the same, that the practicum really didn't help at all!  the exam is intense! there were mostly ortho ?s and i even got 3 OP reports on dental stuff!!! it completely threw me off!! i guess any specialty an asc can do, there will be at least one scenario in the CASCC exam!! i barely passed also....so good luck to all and watch for time! (i only had 1 min to spare compared to almost 15 extra mins on the CPC exam 3 years earlier!!!)


----------



## SS62 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for all your replies...now i am nervous..lolllll


----------



## carriep9829 (Oct 29, 2009)

I took the CASCC exam in June of this year. It is all op reports. The questions are based on the the procedures codes, diagnosis codes, and if there are any HCPCPS codes. The questions can be tricky. They can ask for the first question: what is the first px listed, second question: what is the second procedure code list, third question is there any additional px codes listed in op report, if so what are they. Definately make sure to bring all 3 books, CPT, ICD9 and HCPCS. There were HCPCS questions. I found the CASCC exam much more difficult than the CPC exam. Even though they extended the time to 5 1/2 hours i still could have used another 2 additional hours. You really do use every minute of that time. Hope it helps


----------

